

2011 in books - arctictony
http://www.tonyhaile.com/2011/12/31/2011-in-books/

======
ivankirigin
Wow, I don't read nearly as much. How much time daily does it take to read 41
books in a year?

The best book I read this year was also on your list: Where Good Ideas Come
From

~~~
silencio
Depends on the book and how fast you read. Most of my books were quick one-
time reads, not that many mindbending or thoughtful books in the mix like the
link contains. I think I read 30 minutes to an hour or so a day (while waiting
for things like flights and people for dinner or at the supermarket checkout
lane, before bed, at the gym) and this year I've read thirty thousand pages
across 61 books (soon to be 62 if I can sit down to finish my current read,
<http://www.goodreads.com/review/stats/2444699-jane>). That's not counting
magazines, blogs, RSS, HN, and technical books for work, just pure pleasure
reading for me.

When your primary method of reading is via iPhone and it's always with you,
there will always be opportunities to read. But in exchange, I don't do much
of other hobbies. My TV watching has fallen significantly to only 3-4 shows at
best and maybe one movie a week, for example.

I'm currently on a pretty carefree contract work lifestyle right now though,
so YMMV. I can't imagine I'd be reading that much for fun if I had to worry
about running a business or somesuch.

